# Service action?campagn?bulletin 130412???



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

I received a call from the dealership that I bought my 2011 335D claiming to have an open recall on my car. I pressed the caller for more information since I have never received anything from BMW, he promised to scan and email this "recall". After several hours, I called the Dealer again and asked for more information about this "recall" and this time another employee said he could not copy the paper and share it with a "third party". I asked him if he could email the program, recall or bulletin number to which he agreed and said I would have the email in 2 minutes. An hour later, after not receiving the email, I called the dealership one more time and talked to the Service Manager and explained what happened(or actually what DID NOT happen). The SM explained that it could be called a Service Program...Servce Action...Service Campaign...or Service Bulletin *#130412* and that it was voluntary and involved some type of computer reflash. 
Has anyone heard of this SB?
Has anyone had it done to their car?
Since it is voluntary, should I have it done?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Read here: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=758683


----------



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Should have known the dealership still not all that forthcoming with their secretive service bulletins.
Thanks again.


----------

